
Failing to Raise Funding - ruyonga
How should startups handle failure to raise funding?
======
verdverm
Be resilient, make something that sells, and then go sell it. You can never
reach sustainability via investment. You always have to create something
people will pay you money for, so that if you to investment, you can pay them
back.

Try bootstrapping

